# رسومات توضح طبقات الطريق الاسفلتي



## ssalem (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

انا بحاجة لبعض الرسومات التفصيلية التي توضح طبقات الطريق الاسفلتي والسماكات اللازمة لذلك .

شكرا


----------



## الفنان الصغير (17 أغسطس 2006)

يمكنك البحث في محركات البحث عن
Asphalt layer


----------



## ssalem (18 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmad battat (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## هاجس اليمن (23 نوفمبر 2007)

م شكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رسول الفهد (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبيد احمد (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ياأخي العزيز


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

مخطط مفيد جدا مشكور


----------



## new daz (28 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيييييييييييك.. تحياتي


----------



## shrek (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ياأخي العزيز


----------



## بسام اليمني (14 أبريل 2008)

....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................ 
......................... ....................مشكور


----------



## فراس76 (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم: ممكن البحث باسم Layers of asphalt في محركات البحث


----------



## ناصر على ناصر على (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (23 يناير 2009)

*:59:واثنين ما بضوقوا الراحة تور الساقية وزولا شغلتو مساحة*​


----------



## oliloloiol (23 يناير 2009)

شكراً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمددهب (22 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير ولكن نطمع في ان تبين مكونات كل طبقه مشكورا


----------



## المهندس انس محمد (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ahmad kh (8 مارس 2012)

................شكرا


----------



## tamer farag 85 (20 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خير ولكن نطمع في ان تبين مكونات كل طبقه مشكورا*​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (20 مارس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## العكشي1980 (22 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم

انا بحاجة لبعض الرسومات التفصيلية التي توضح طبقات الطريق الاسفلتي والسماكات اللازمة للمهابط المطارات .

وشكرا لكم على هذه المجهودات*​​


----------



## شاهندة سمير (15 يوليو 2012)

*  

بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## MAKLAD (22 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## maged dida (23 يوليو 2012)

شكرا اخي الفنان الصغير


----------

